# Sony set to announce full-frame mirrorless cameras!



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2013)

First Full-Sized Photos of the Sony A7 and A7r Full-Frames Surface Onlin
e


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 14, 2013)

I was wondering what you were talking about when you said sony was about to release a full frame mirrorless line cause the a99 is a FF mirrorless, but this is referring to E-mount. 

Looks nice. Im wondering what price range this will come in at. Looks a lot like the RX1 but with interchangeable lenses.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 14, 2013)

It looks too retro.


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep! The a99 is a SLT, and has a translucent mirror.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Ummm...the Sony a99 has a mirror in it...View attachment 58113 Sony refers to it as part #8, "Mirror".
> 
> I meant "*mirrorless*" in the sense of an interchangeable lens electronic viewfinder camera that has NO mirror inside of it...
> 
> This camera might really be nifty.I'm anxious to see how it fares, how it's designed, what people think of it. I hope the price is aggressive, and not something ridiculous like $2,999 for the 36 MP model. cough...cough...



Oh I saw they actually had a price listed, $1700 - 2200


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 14, 2013)

KmH said:


> Yep! The a99 is a SLT, and has a translucent mirror.



touche


----------



## Kolia (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice !

Sony seems to be on it's way to shake things up in the photo industry. I keeps finding Sony sponsored contest, interesting new product like the stand alone lens and sensor for your phone and now this.

I'm curious to see if and how Canikon will react the these.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

It's retro, but it totally reminds me of things like what's in my avatar. Looks pretty awesome to me, actually. And from the very little (but all positive) I've heard about Sony FF cameras, it looks to be a great deal. Makes me wonder a bit about the future possibility of the A88, though.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 15, 2013)

Kolia said:


> Nice !
> 
> Sony seems to be on it's way to shake things up in the photo industry. I keeps finding Sony sponsored contest, interesting new product like the stand alone lens and sensor for your phone and now this.
> 
> I'm curious to see if and how Canikon will react the these.



Don't say that.  Canikon is so innocence.


----------



## Stevepwns (Oct 15, 2013)

ID like to see them put more development into lenses.....  but who am I but a customer.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 15, 2013)

Stevepwns said:


> ID like to see them put more development into lenses.....  but who am I but a customer.



????? Have you ever used the Zeiss Sonnar series lenses? They are pretty top notch. However they could use some more offerings in the 500-600mm range and a tiltshift would be nice.


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

Neat.


----------



## nola.ron (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe I'm crazy, but there are some things in my life that I DON'T want to be small (MINDS OUT THE GUTTER!).  My camera is one of them.  I like the big, bulky and heavy piece of equipment that it is.  I love the technology and the gear behind photography as much as the actual act of photographing people and things.  I don't ever see myself going to one of these things.  If I wanted a small camera I would have stayed with my P&S.


----------



## usayit (Oct 15, 2013)

Big bulky heavy .. no

Appropriately, practically, and functionally sized... yes.

Most of today's DSLRs are bigger than the professional SLRs of years past... 



I'm more interested in the lenses in this new Sony lineup.  More so than the camera.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2013)

(SR5) More lens price info (and A7r costs $100 more than Samys leak). | sonyalpharumors


----------



## dsiglin (Oct 16, 2013)

So it's officially official.

A7r 36MP with no AA filter - $2,298 body only.
A7 24MP - $1,698 body only or $1,998 with 28-70 zoom.

Wish I could afford one but I'll have to continue soldiering on with my 5n. That said when I do go FF I won't have to buy a bunch of new lenses, all mine are legacy with two Minolta AF lenses.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Oct 18, 2013)

I've got already a few Nikon FF lenses so I'll wait for this system to mature, they said they will release 15 lenses in 2 years...also take in consideration what the prices of those lenses would be compared to what you already have in Nikon & Canon NOW which generally are much cheaper, main difference here is if size is critical for you, after shooting for a few years with the D5100, i think i would rather have a beast of a camera with a grip over a small camera that i can hardly hold. though in social situations small can be better, it won't scare people .

by 2015 Nikon & Canon will come out most probably with a Medium Format camera...I'm going to get me a d800 soon and wait about 5 years to buy a nikon medium format camera (if it will be affordable at the time), though i don't think I'll need more then a D800 for even 10 years, but with technology one can never know.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 18, 2013)

StandingBear1983 said:


> I've got already a few Nikon FF lenses so I'll wait for this system to mature, they said they will release 15 lenses in 2 years...also take in consideration what the prices of those lenses would be compared to what you already have in Nikon & Canon NOW which generally are much cheaper, main difference here is if size is critical for you, after shooting for a few years with the D5100, i think i would rather have a beast of a camera with a grip over a small camera that i can hardly hold. though in social situations small can be better, it won't scare people .
> 
> by 2015 Nikon & Canon will come out most probably with a Medium Format camera...I'm going to get me a d800 soon and wait about 5 years to buy a nikon medium format camera (if it will be affordable at the time), though i don't think I'll need more then a D800 for even 10 years, but with technology one can never know.



This is a FF E-mount system


----------



## Kolia (Oct 19, 2013)

And they made a vertical grip for it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 19, 2013)

That grip seems too large.


----------

